# Happy New Year



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 1, 2022)

It's early morning in 2022, no difference yet. Hope everybody is doing well or recovers fast from what ever bit you.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 1, 2022)

Ain't it the truth! As I already said on another post, I got bit by the bug itself and spent new years eve and now new years day fighting it. A hangover might have been bettet..... Welcome to 2022! But thanks to the vaccine I'm actually doing quite well. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## LenVW (Jan 1, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Ain't it the truth! As I already said on another post, I got bit by the bug itself and spent new years eve and now new years day fighting it. A hangover might have been bettet..... Welcome to 2022! But thanks to the vaccine I'm actually doing quite well.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Hope everybody is having a great start to 2022 !!

Give credit to the efforts of the Medical Professionals that we are fortunate to have free access to in Canada - One of the Best Countries in the World !!

I lost a cousin to the virus and yesterday talked to the Best Man at my wedding who had a two week battle with ‘it‘ before Christmas .
(He is a 59 year old Engineering Consultant who says he is still experiencing fogginess).


----------



## Kelly McLaughlin (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year to all you folks! Hope 2022 has nothing in common with 2021....... well almost : )


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year to one and all. Stay safe, it’s a jungle out there…


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 1, 2022)

Here is hoping 2022 is better than 20, and 21 was. 

And finally a break in this deep freeze we have been in.  Managed to get the much needed 15 lbs of air pressure into my truck tires today.

Play safe out there people.

Craig


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year to all! 
My 2022 resolution is to finish my 3/4 finished CNC router!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year, gents 

Although this year is full of uncertainty already, with new border restrictions potentially arriving in January. Very somber weekend here.


----------

